# New Bowl



## Twig Man (Mar 11, 2013)

This is a bowl I finished recently for a customer. It is quilted maple that I recieved from stock maker.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 11, 2013)

What a cool looking bowl! Nicely done!


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 11, 2013)

Very Nice


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 11, 2013)

You turned a nice chunk of wood into a beauitful bowl. Did you use that tool you got from Jim Denker ? I think your customer is going to get a lot of complements on that piece.


----------



## Twig Man (Mar 12, 2013)

hobbit-hut said:


> You turned a nice chunk of wood into a beauitful bowl. Did you use that tool you got from Jim Denker ? I think your customer is going to get a lot of complements on that piece.



Thanks, I did use the denker tool some on this bowl in addition to other tools


----------



## Walt (Mar 12, 2013)

Nice job!

What dye did you use (transtint, mixol, or)? Did you have any trouble getting the dye to take evenly on the wood?

Walt


----------



## Twig Man (Mar 12, 2013)

Walt said:


> Nice job!
> 
> What dye did you use (transtint, mixol, or)? Did you have any trouble getting the dye to take evenly on the wood?
> 
> Walt



Walt there isnt any dye in this wood just tung oil and turpentine


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 12, 2013)

John - Another fantastic looking piece  You should try taking a picture outside just before sundown, or when it is overcast. I can only seem to get good pics when I do that. As the owner of one of your bowls I can say that the one in this picture looks 10 times better in person. 
Scott


----------



## bearmanric (Mar 12, 2013)

Nice like the style. Rick


----------



## Twig Man (Mar 12, 2013)

I have some great pics on my reg. camera but have to try to downsize them when putting them on here. This is my camera phone.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 12, 2013)

This looks great. That is such a useful shape! Wonderful.


----------



## Walt (Mar 12, 2013)

Twig Man said:


> Walt said:
> 
> 
> > Nice job!
> ...



Sorry about that! It must be my puter because here, it looks blue and since I have never seen blue maple, I assumed it was dyed. Perhaps I should ask stock maker if he has any more of this blue maple. It would save me the trouble of dying the piece I have in mind.....lol

Again, nice piece,

Walt


----------



## Brink (Mar 12, 2013)

Twig Man said:


> Thanks, I did use the denker tool some on this bowl in addition to other tools



Love the bowl, would like to see a pic of this denker tool.


----------



## Twig Man (Mar 12, 2013)

Brink said:


> Twig Man said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, I did use the denker tool some on this bowl in addition to other tools
> ...



Brink just google denker tools he has videos of it in use as well


----------

